# Makin Wine



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Oldest boy, oldest grandaughter an I picked our grapes taday. Started a batch a white grape wine an will be makin some grape jelly perty quick.

Wine smells good already!

Off our small row a grapes we got well over 13 gallons a grapes! They did awfull well this year.


----------



## lhalfcent (Mar 11, 2010)

some old guy came around to pick from my grape vine and he cleaned me out!!!!!!!!!
so no juice or wine for us this year!!!!!!!!!!
however, my elderberry flower honey wine turned out. 

do you make other kinds of wine/


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Make some mead from time ta time, apple, corn wan't ta make some others when time allows.


----------



## lhalfcent (Mar 11, 2010)

yumm! I have some fresh apple juice fermenting. I love hard cider!


----------

